# Atlantic Explorer ex-Veronica on Fire



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

There has been a fire in the engine room on the seismic vessel Atlantic Explorer located offshore Senja in Norway. The fire has now been extinguished, and the main engine has been stopped. Atlantic Explorer is under towage. All non essential staff have been evacuated for the time being. The remaining crew presently has the situation under control.
The support vessel Thor Provider is standing by. Two vessels from the Norwegian coast guard are on their way, and a helicopter with a fire team is at the scene. There are no reported injuries. At this stage, we believe there is no impact to the environment.
(Company Press Release)


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

June 25, 2008: Oslo, Norway, Petroleum Geo-Services ASA ('PGS' or the 'Company') announced today that on June 24th there was a fire in one of the auxiliary engines on the seismic vessel Atlantic Explorer, which was operating offshore Senja in Norway. The fire has been extinguished, and the vessel is under tow and retrieving streamers. All evacuated personnel have now returned to the vessel. 
The vessel will be examined, and currently the best estimate is that she will resume operations in the coming two to three weeks. 
There are no reported injuries; and there is no impact to the environment. There is no damage to the seismic equipment.


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Glad to report she is now back in operation.


----------

